# Looking for some audio facts.



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

Well my 98 200sx SE-R has the potential of having a cd changer... What info does anyone have on this. I've done a search, and I've found that it's an option basically, but is it interchangable to other nissan cd changers. i'm guessing it's not that hard to add, just plug in to the back of the changer and HU, mine seems changer ready, I have all the buttons! Change disk, changer stuff


Basically does anyone have any good info on them/technical stuff that I should know about. Thanks, and I'm off to bed... zzzzzz :fluffpol: <--- wow that little thing has like Moobs or Boobs or something... :crazy:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im goin to move this to audio, cuz you will prolly get more people to look at it...


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks, sorry.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

bumpy :fluffpol:


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

Camarok said:


> bumpy :fluffpol:


The connections of the CD changer are very straight forward. On the back of your radio there will be a changer port that the data cable will plug into, You then run the data cable to the changer location and it will plug directly into it. Most changers from the dealer are interchangeable, unless they did some kind of system change from one year to the next. Like in the case of GM where they have a class I, and class II system. If you contact Nissan, they should be able to tell you whether or not a particular changer will work with your vehicle. :thumbup:


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

sweetness... so find out what will work then find one for sale... got it!!


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Very straight forward and you seem to have the basics. Any dealership should be able to give you a part number based off of your car. Even Courtesy has the changer mounting kit listed in the 200/Sentra specific section of their site. You will probably only want the part number from them as I imagine it will be expensive. There's always the classifieds.


----------

